# Mexico / China / Russia



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I saw this on a different website - but this is the source of the 'story'.

US Accuses Russia of Interfering in Mexican Election


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

*"US Accuses Russia of Interfering in Mexican Election...."*

Mexico needs absolutely NO help in interfering in their elections....


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

fo sho


----------

